# Classic Coordinates Collection



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Please feel free to post any pics from the Classic Coordinates collection in this thread.


***If possible please upload your pics into the Specktra Swatch Gallery. This will help members once the collection thread is removed.***

 Thank you all for your lovely pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 
 *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ASKING QUESTIONS  or MAKING COMMENTS IN THIS POST. 
THIS IS A SWATCH ONLY POST.

THANKS **







*


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 8, 2006)

crappy pics, but here's coral coordinates





with flash, being really pink





without

its a bit too glittery for me, i may sell it


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 8, 2006)

*Classic Coordinates on a pale pale girl!*

(Please don't mind the sloppy application...I was in a rush to post these!  Also, my skin looks sickly because I tried to adjust the colors to bring out the true color of the lippies.)

Smile Lipstick:





Plum-Like Lipstick:





Fashionably Fuschia Lipstick:


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had yet to see anybody swatch CB96,.. Really an underrated color,.. for those of us that love the oranges and the warm colors,.. it rocks,.. Sorry the pics aren't the clearest!





and no flash


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 11, 2006)

Lovemate......I really like this.
Sorry the pic isn't the best...the sky is dark today


----------

